# Flue Extractor for Genecafe



## Dave_d (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi,

Have just purchased a Genecafe so completely new to this roasting and have much to learn.

I need to duct the smoke out of the window, wondering what size ducting hose to use, the flue is 70mm but would 70mm hose be too tight, would 75mm be better?

Any suggestions would be most welcome

Dave


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Dave_d said:


> Hi,
> Have just purchased a Genecafe so completely new to this roasting and have much to learn.
> I need to duct the smoke out of the window, wondering what size ducting hose to use, the flue is 70mm but would 70mm hose be too tight, would 75mm be better?
> Any suggestions would be most welcome
> Dave


I would go larger and let gravity hold it in place, that way you can pop it off now and again to check the smell, it's a great help in learning where the roast is at....

Sent from my ZX81


----------



## Dave_d (Aug 30, 2019)

Simon_S said:


> I would go larger and let gravity hold it in place, that way you can pop it off now and again to check the smell, it's a great help in learning where the roast is at....
> 
> Sent from my ZX81


 Hi Simon_S,

Thanks for the suggestion and advice I will order the 75mm which should then be easy to remove, hadn't thought about smelling or listening via the flue but eager to learn and gather tips on best practice for roasts.

Dave


----------

